# Es peligroso...



## hellfull (Ago 24, 2009)

Es peligroso que una grafica alcanze 94 grados centigrados ??

Porque hace poco rato la mia que es una GeForce 7200gs que esta overclockeada con Atitool con el core a 700mhz, jugando a call of duty 4 online
se ha puesto a esa temperatura tan peligrosa en 20 minutos que he jugado,al final lo he dejado por que tenia miedo a que se quemara.


Me gustaria saber si tiene algo de peligroso o no,porque en el atitool en la medicion de temperatura lo maximo que mide son 95 grados,y se supone que sera el punto critico.

Saludos,


----------



## mabauti (Ago 24, 2009)

las tarjetas graficas decentes tienen sistema de apagado cuando su temperatura alcanza determinado valor, no habria que preocuparse; sin embargo se nota una disminucion de desempeño. Para mas información consulta el manual de tu tarjeta.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 24, 2009)

siiiiiii lo norma a full graph on 65|c


----------



## electrodan (Ago 24, 2009)

Definitivamente si. Si quieres tenerla a full rendimiento deberías refrigerarla bien, además así conseguirás calculo mas del 20% de rendimiento.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 24, 2009)

Nooo!!! Estas acabando con su Esperanza de vida!!!! Es obvio que algo anda mal con la refrigeración de la grafica, por mucho debe de llegar a unos 85°c.


----------



## soerok (Ago 24, 2009)

En esas tarjetas la temperatura normal en pleno proceso es como de 60º, pero  tu tienes 94º? , es un horno, hasta puedes hacer palomitas , En lo personal esas tarjetas no me gustan nada, e tenido varios problemas con ellas por lo mismo, sobrecalentamiento, Yo que tu me compraria un sistema Quad sli GTX295, eso si quieres gastarte lo ahorros de tu vida


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 25, 2009)

soerok dijo:


> En esas tarjetas la temperatura normal en pleno proceso es como de 60º, pero  tu tienes 94º? , es un horno, hasta puedes hacer palomitas , En lo personal esas tarjetas no me gustan nada, e tenido varios problemas con ellas por lo mismo, sobrecalentamiento, Yo que tu me compraria un sistema Quad sli GTX295, eso si quieres gastarte lo ahorros de tu vida



Esas Son palabras mayores... GTX295


----------



## hellfull (Ago 25, 2009)

yo pensaba mas en una 9800gt  o una gts250

que estan mas a mi alcanze.

intentare ponerle un ventilador como sea para poder refrigerarla mas.porque el disipador no voy apoder cambiarlo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 25, 2009)

Hellful, invierte a la seguracon una GTX295, lo valdrá por lo menos hasta el 2010 supongo. Aún así los juegos que salgan solo se tendran que jugar con una resolucion aceptable y con menos filtros. Recuerde que fluidez en un juego es minimo 25 Fps. NO andarse con pavadas de 1900*1200 @ 80FPS... NO!!!!!

Arriba 1024x768!!!!!!


----------



## hellfull (Ago 26, 2009)

jajaja,demasiada inversion para mi,tendria que pedir prestamos por todos lados para comprarmela,por ahora solo dispongo de 90 euros,y lo unico para que me alcanza es a una 9800 gt o una hd4670.que estan por 80-90,y no de la marca que yo quiero...

Pero de todas formas para jugr al Call of duty 4 online con una 9800gt de 1gb creo que ba bien sobrada.


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 1, 2009)

Recuerda, Fluido es 24FPS no 60, eso es malgasto de energia. Mayor calentamiento, menor tiempo de vida.

Saludos!!! 

PD: La 9800GT es muy buena.


----------

